# Slug plate beer bottle and the matching pre-prohibition beer Crate



## carling (May 16, 2017)

Picked up this Cleveland pre-pro beer crate to go with one of my Cleveland beer bottles.

This is the first one I've come across from one of the little local independent beer bottlers.  The only other pre-pro beer crates I've seen have always been from one of the many breweries.


----------



## saratogadriver (May 16, 2017)

close up picture of the lip?   Looks like a different lip/closure than I'm used to seeing.  Certainly not a crown top...

Jim G


----------



## carling (May 17, 2017)

Here's a photo.  I tried to find a name for this type of top, maybe a groove ring?.  Something similar here, see finish type #21:

https://sha.org/bottle/finishstyles2.htm#Champagne


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 18, 2017)

Very cool!  I've never seen one like it before.  Do you know what "both phones" means?


----------



## carling (May 19, 2017)

Thanks!   I don't know regarding "both phones".  

Just a guess, but being a small proprietor, maybe he could be contacted at his business or residence for beer orders?

Or maybe with a last name like that, there were only two listing in the city directory, and the other one was an involved family member in the business? 

Feel free to throw out some more theories.........


----------

